# Vintage Racing? (Ches. Bay)



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm certain that with the large population of sailors on the Ches. Bay, that there are many racing events, but are there any races for older boats? Or is this just not done?


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

There is the Good Old Boat Regatta every year just after the Sailboat show. There are many evening races during the summer in which old and new boats run around the course. There are races for those who are not so competetive and those who are die hards. Being near Annapolis, you will have no shortage of races. I am not a racer myself, but I am sure somebody here can point you in the right direction.
________
Small Tits Cam


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What do you consider to be an "OLD" boat? And just because you have an "OLD" boat does not mean you can not beat the fancy "new" boats either. 

Most local racing is done on handicap, to hopefully level out the speed part of the game. Locally there is a late 60's, may be an ealry 70's Cal T2, the fellow has had since it was about 5 yrs old, Hard to beat him, no matter how new/fast you are. 

Look up the local clubs that have boat races, join one, then doors are open all over the place.

Marty


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

And there are classic regattas too.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

There was a classic boat race sponsored by Yankee Point Marina, near the Rappahanock River in Va. , when I was living in Deltaville back in the early 90's. It was called the Turkey Shoot , as it was held over Thanksgiving . We took 1st in class with the only glass boat [Allied Seawind Ketch] in the regatta. Regatta rules called for entrant boats to be a minimum of 25 years old but not limited to wood hulls as many protestors thought. There were classes for 30 and under and above 30. [won by a Herreshoff Rocinante] They are still running the regatta . Entry forms are on the Yankee Point Marina website. There were many fine yachts there back then and the party in Urbanna was a lot of fun. I'm sure that over the years, the number of boats is up from the 12 or so I remember from that first year.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

The Turkey Shoot is a pretty big deal in that part of the bay. Its not near Thanksgiving anymore though, its done in Oct. The boat I sometimes crew on did the race for the first time this year. The boat design must be over 20 years old (the design, not necessarily the boat).


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

That sounds cool. First, I have to learn to sail myself obviously. I'd like to go observe these races and see how things are done. Then, if someone will have me, I'd like to crew on one of contestents' boats. Eventually, I'd like to give it a shot myself.

My boat's 40 years old so I should at least qualify as "classic". I met a guy at the local chandlery who has a 145 year old 20' sloop. I gotta see this come spring.


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

If you can get on a boat for the Tuesday night races that would be great. These were known as the Beer Can races, but I think the name has changed. I have been out on a few races and had a great time. They are not very cutthroat and, at least on the boat I was on, beer drinking was required. A good intro to racing to gain experience for the more competetive crews.


----------

